# Liteville MK11 MK12 Raum Bielefeld/Gütersloh



## Ock (2. August 2015)

Hallo,

Ist jemand zufällig aus dem Raum Bielefeld/Gütersloh und fährt ein Liteville MK11 oder MK12 in S oder M? Ich bin auf der Suche mache einem und würde gerne mal kurz draufsitzen.


----------

